# TV reception



## Miss L Toe (24 July 2012)

For some reason, my TV has only got one channel [used to work till I sat on small controller thingy].... and I was considering buying a new one, there are loads about £120 on Amazon which would be fine, but will I be able to watch the Olympics? There is an aerial in the wall, but it is a poor area [ no FM]
I don't watch a lot of live TV, just use the P.C.
I already bought a new multi function controller, but it won'y even turn the TV on!
PS I like to watch the racing on C4


----------

